# First ride on North America's newest "Skytrain"



## AAARGH! (Aug 19, 2009)

I-Report video here.



> Completed 3 months ahead of it's 4 year 2 billion dollar construction estimate Vancouver's brand spanking new fast Skytrain system delivers an estimated 600,000 people for their first ride amid music, food and well wishers. The new 13 mile line will quickly deliver particpants and spectators coming to the 2010 Olympics and is one of the only direct Airport to Downtown Rapid Transit Lines.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Aug 19, 2009)

Vancouver's SkyTrain has been around for over 20 years. What's new is an extension in time for the 2010 Olympics. The rest of my family was bored outta their minds when we rode it a few years back, but I enjoyed the elevated views and was impressed with the way residential development - a lot of apartment towers - in outlying areas was concentrated around SkyTrain stations.

British Columbia Rapid Transit Company's SkyTrain


----------



## AAARGH! (Aug 19, 2009)

WhoozOn1st said:


> Vancouver's SkyTrain has been around for over 20 years. What's new is an extension in time for the 2010 Olympics. The rest of my family was bored outta their minds when we rode it a few years back, but I enjoyed the elevated views and was impressed with the way residential development - a lot of apartment towers - in outlying areas was concentrated around SkyTrain stations.
> British Columbia Rapid Transit Company's SkyTrain


I rode it in 1986 for the Vancouver World's Fair, the first year it was open I believe. This was before they solved the wheel noise issue that caused the inside to hear an unbearable squeal. I thought my fillings were going fall out!

I believe (but am not sure) that they came up with some sort of rubber tread for the steel wheels to minimise (Canadian spelling :lol: ) the issue.


----------



## DET63 (Aug 19, 2009)

```

```



AAARGH! said:


> WhoozOn1st said:
> 
> 
> > Vancouver's SkyTrain has been around for over 20 years. What's new is an extension in time for the 2010 Olympics. The rest of my family was bored outta their minds when we rode it a few years back, but I enjoyed the elevated views and was impressed with the way residential development - a lot of apartment towers - in outlying areas was concentrated around SkyTrain stations.
> ...


That's aboot* right, eh?

________________

*Actually, they don't say "aboot"; they say something like "abayoot."


----------

